# open topped tanks - advice needed please



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2008)

what happens if something gets into the tank like air freshners, dust etc. aret you ever worried about it?

If i get a liminaire, i was thinking about getting a piece of plastic to go over the tank to stop this, thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> what happens if something gets into the tank like air freshners, dust etc. aret you ever worried about it?



never had problems in any way shape or form. surface movement keeps those problems to a minimum


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2008)

Air fresheners/deodorants have been thought to be able to wipe out a tank, but 2 of my 3 tanks in my room are open topped and none have any problems. 

Tom


----------



## JazzyJeff (21 Sep 2008)

Never had any problems with mine and its been running since 2003 only problem I get is evaporation about 30l a week on a hot week !!!!!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2008)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Never had any problems with mine and its been running since 2003 only problem I get is evaporation about 30l a week on a hot week !!!!!!!



30l! thats half my tank   you do have MH hich could be a big problem?


----------



## JazzyJeff (21 Sep 2008)

They are Mercury Vapours, but yeah could be down too that as well !!!!!!!! Although when I had my 5x2x2 in the dining room that was open topped as well and I was always topping the sump up !!!!!


----------



## Themuleous (22 Sep 2008)

I lots countless fish due to deodorant getting into my open top nano, only once I switched to roll on did it stop.  I would think the same applies to spray air fresheners.  Lots of them say on the tin 'harmful to aquatic life'.

I'd be careful with any open top tank.

Sam


----------



## howardish (22 Sep 2008)

I have an open top in my room and the only problem i get is evaporation, on a 60l it works out around 1 or 2l a week. 

I have spray deoderant and havent had a problem but assume the obvious...that the closer you use it the more likely damage is going to happen...answer to this...face the other way and make sure the room is ventilated in some way.

Thanks, Howard


----------



## altaaffe (22 Sep 2008)

I have open top tanks in 2 rooms, my wife used to use spray air fresheners in the dining room (where one is situated) and we had no problems.  However to err on the safe side these have been removed and 'solid' air fresheners are now used.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

thanks for the replies, the only worry would be air freshner (it is in the living room)

might just get a plastic sheet to cover it.


----------



## howardish (22 Sep 2008)

erm...on top of my previous post about having no problems with open tops...

im just doing maintenance...water changes...trimming etc... on my tank and i have just found a dried out otocinclus on the floor next to the filter.   

So err.. maybe the plastic top might be a good idea after all.

Howard


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

well i suppose it depends on which fish you have but i didnt think ottos were jumpers!


----------



## altaaffe (22 Sep 2008)

I have a sheet of perspex (cut to size with gaps for pipes & equipment) which goes over the tank in the dining room to prevent my parrot getting into the tank, however, I don't like to keep it on as I feel it may have an effect on the light getting through after scratches appear & dust, etc settles on it.  So it only goes on for the time that he is out, I'm probably only being paranoid but I have also thought about building a a perspex cover that would encasethe top of the tank & the light unit.



			
				howardish said:
			
		

> im just doing maintenance...water changes...trimming etc... on my tank and i have just found a dried out otocinclus on the floor next to the filter.
> Howard



On that note, I found a few fish dried out the other day but this was after a major rip out of plants, I can only think that the decided to take refuge in some of the ripped out plants and came out of the tank with them.  With the water level low enough, it's the only way I can think they got out.


----------



## Egmel (23 Sep 2008)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> I have also thought about building a a perspex cover that would encasethe top of the tank & the light unit.



This is my dream, it would be the perfect place to grow orchids  One day when I have the money... i,e. have finished my perpetual studenthood, bought a house, started a pension and all the other sensible things I need to do first!


----------



## beeky (23 Sep 2008)

I'm a bit fussy about spraying things and don't use them if possible. If you can smell them then it's going into your lungs which can't be good for you. My inlaws insist on using Raid when a fly enters the room, I usually find an excuse to go out!Spraying chemicals into the air because it smells nice doesn't seem right to me either.

I usually get a seat on the train on my own as well.....


----------



## a1Matt (23 Sep 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> I'm a bit fussy about spraying things and don't use them if possible. If you can smell them then it's going into your lungs which can't be good for you. My inlaws insist on using Raid when a fly enters the room, I usually find an excuse to go out!Spraying chemicals into the air because it smells nice doesn't seem right to me either.



I couldn't agree more. Its almost like many people are looking for an excuse to squirt chemicals all over the place.  

When my housemate polishes his room it reeks so bad that I leave the house for an hour or so.  Then he laughs at me when I just use a damp cloth instead


----------



## Themuleous (23 Sep 2008)

Same goes for rubbing chemicals all over yourself in the shower (have you looked at just what's in shower gel?) that cant be good either.  Sorry hijacking this thread a bit.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Sep 2008)

well its not me, it is my mum. i dont like the smell anyway   

and my dad sometimes sprays polish (just to make the floor slippery) good fun though


----------



## Egmel (24 Sep 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> have you looked at just what's in shower gel?


The same as in bubble bath, which you get 4 times as much for half the price 

But seriously, I don't understand the need to use air fresheners, I prefer to open a window... and then you let the beasties in to lay eggs in you tank


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 Sep 2008)

Us non-smelly people are just lucky I guess. Hehehe.   

I've always fancied an open top tank. Hope you go ahead with it Aaron.


----------



## markuk (27 Sep 2008)

open top tanks are fine..air fresheners and whatever you spray dont affect your tank...my missus is the fragrance queen
and have never had any probs.but bear in mind that IT IS EASIER TO POLLUTE A PUDDLE THAN A POND


----------



## joyous214 (28 Sep 2008)

What about engery use? Is an open topped one use more engery then a closed one? With heating coming out the top. etc.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Sep 2008)

yes you do lose more heat and water but i think i am still going to pt a plastic cover on, not worth the risk plus it wont distract the view (wjhich is the hole reason i am doing it!)


----------



## JamesM (28 Sep 2008)

My 2ft tank is open top, and a hate it. I'm topping the water levels up by a pint almost every day and there's no heater, just the heat off the lights. I've got a perspex cover, but I need to make cut outs for the filter pipes. That requires work, and I'm far too lazy for schtuff like that.


----------

